# Surge prices good for drivers?



## Ridespp (Jul 18, 2015)

So über creates surge prices so drivers make money but is that true? I mean once all of the drivers get to the area to make money the higher prices are gone. That is why rideapp llc doesn't charge them but offers more services to their drivers. I'm not sure what to think about these charges. Do they help or hurt the drivers?


----------



## simonuk (Jul 26, 2015)

well , I work in a city where upper launched 8 weeks ago. its a city of 600,00 with i'm told 100 drivers currently nowhere near enough ( earnings are nothing special as I spend all my time stuck in traffic)
however anytime I enter a surge area , literally cross the road into it , the surge ends . Or I get requests out of area.
For me its just a nothing feature. ive had maybe 6 surge jobs since it started. whoopdee doo.

in my opinion surge is not for the drivers.. its simply to get the cars where uber want them


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

simonuk said:


> well , I work in a city where upper launched 8 weeks ago. its a city of 600,00 with i'm told 100 drivers currently nowhere near enough ( earnings are nothing special as I spend all my time stuck in traffic)
> however anytime I enter a surge area , literally cross the road into it , the surge ends . Or I get requests out of area.
> For me its just a nothing feature. ive had maybe 6 surge jobs since it started. whoopdee doo.
> 
> in my opinion surge is not for the drivers.. its simply to get the cars where uber want them


Seems like when surge happens it never gives me surge pings either. There are ares where I see surge night and day and when I actually end up in that area there is, of course, no surge.

I'd be happy if they got rid of surge and just bumped up rates. Although... Surge does kinda make it like a game or gamble and kind of entices drivers to play. But then you have people skipping non-surge fares hunting for surge so it also hurts customers.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Of course it helps drivers when you get them. I have few of them in week without surge I will quit .


----------

